# October 2009 Electrical Power Exam



## MSEE_PE (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, I took the PE exam in Electrical Power Module last Friday (October 23rd, 2009)......I am really pissed cause I studied really hard for that exam and I solved at least about 400 questions during my preparation and practice for the real test, and still I feel I did really bad and I have a feeling I will not pass. I have a few questions that I still can't understand from the NCEES website

1) Am I the only one who did bad ? or there are others who share the same point of view that the exam is much harder than April's exam and that the most of the ideas in the exam weren't in any of the NCEES practice books.

2) Can anyone explain to me how the passing score is determined ? Is it 0.7*80 = 56 questions ? or is it* 56 minus the flawed questions minus the psychometric analysis *problems ?

PE_2_B


----------



## Twofrogs (Oct 28, 2009)

PE_TO_B said:


> Hey, I took the PE exam in Electrical Power Module last Friday (October 23rd, 2009)......I am really pissed cause I studied really hard for that exam and I solved at least about 400 questions and still I feel I did really bad and I have a feeling I didn't pass. I have a few questions that I still can't understand from the NCEES website
> 1) Am I the only one who did bad ? or there are others who share the same point of view that the exam is much harder than April's exam and that the most of the ideas in the exam weren't in any of the NCEES practice books.
> 
> 2) Can anyone explain to me how the passing score is determined ? Is it 0.7*80 = 56 questions ? or is it* 56 minus the flawed questions minus the psychometric analysis *problems ?
> ...


I humbly believe I probably got 58 out of 80, guessed on three and the rest could be 50/50. It was hard, but within the realm of power engineering...my impression is the difficulty level was slightly higher than the sample exam.


----------



## benbo (Oct 28, 2009)

PE_TO_B said:


> Hey, I took the PE exam in Electrical Power Module last Friday (October 23rd, 2009)......I am really pissed cause I studied really hard for that exam and I solved at least about 400 questions during my preparation and practice for the real test, and still I feel I did really bad and I have a feeling I will not pass. I have a few questions that I still can't understand from the NCEES website
> 1) Am I the only one who did bad ? or there are others who share the same point of view that the exam is much harder than April's exam and that the most of the ideas in the exam weren't in any of the NCEES practice books.
> 
> 2) Can anyone explain to me how the passing score is determined ? Is it 0.7*80 = 56 questions ? or is it* 56 minus the flawed questions minus the psychometric analysis *problems ?
> ...


I didn't take the test this time but -

1. I'm sure you are not the only one who thought they did badly. When I took it I was sure I failed and I passed.

2. Nobody knows what the cut score is. Nobody. But there probably won't be any flawed questions. If they don't discard any, they count all the others.


----------



## nmh0408 (Oct 28, 2009)

PE_TO_B said:


> Hey, I took the PE exam in Electrical Power Module last Friday (October 23rd, 2009)......I am really pissed cause I studied really hard for that exam and I solved at least about 400 questions during my preparation and practice for the real test, and still I feel I did really bad and I have a feeling I will not pass. I have a few questions that I still can't understand from the NCEES website
> 1) Am I the only one who did bad ? or there are others who share the same point of view that the exam is much harder than April's exam and that the most of the ideas in the exam weren't in any of the NCEES practice books.
> 
> 2) Can anyone explain to me how the passing score is determined ? Is it 0.7*80 = 56 questions ? or is it* 56 minus the flawed questions minus the psychometric analysis *problems ?
> ...


I concurr the morning session was extreemly hard , I did much better in the afternoon one. In General this exam was much harder than the April one. We'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Kaldric (Oct 29, 2009)

I felt the morning section was much more difficult than the afternoon. If I failed this exam, it is definitely because of the morning part.


----------



## z06dustin (Oct 29, 2009)

I also agree the morning was harder than the afternoon, and I'll say it again, I'm frustrated that NCEES says two subjects in one area will account for X% of the test, then only has one subject in that area represented and it accounts for more than X% of the questions on the test. If they aren't going to at least losely follow their own rules, they shouldn't post them.


----------



## MSEE_PE (Oct 29, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> I also agree the morning was harder than the afternoon, and I'll say it again, I'm frustrated that NCEES says two subjects in one area will account for X% of the test, then only has one subject in that area represented and it accounts for more than X% of the questions on the test. If they aren't going to at least losely follow their own rules, they shouldn't post them.



Let me also add that we had almost 15 NEC questions (between morning and afternoon), which is about 18.75% not 12.5% as stated in the exam description.


----------



## benbo (Oct 29, 2009)

PE_TO_B said:


> Let me also add that we had almost 15 NEC questions (between morning and afternoon), which is about 18.75% not 12.5% as stated in the exam description.


I dislike and have difficulty with power in general which is why when I took the test I took the ECC. But to me the NEC is impossible. Unless you use it regularly or study it extensively it is really hard to find stuff. I'd need a day to look up 5 things, and even then I'm not sure I'd find the right standards.


----------



## z06dustin (Oct 29, 2009)

benbo said:


> I dislike and have difficulty with power in general which is why when I took the test I took the ECC. But to me the NEC is impossible. Unless you use it regularly or study it extensively it is really hard to find stuff. I'd need a day to look up 5 things, and even then I'm not sure I'd find the right standards.


I'm scared to mention anything even close to what was on the exam, so without confirming or denying that what I was bitching about above was the NEC, and in a completely unrelated post / topic, not even confirming or acknowledging that the NEC is mentioned on the test....

The NEC is impossible. I read several sections that were mentioned on the practice exam, in hopes that I would be prepared, and I dreamt up imaginary problems and looked in the index and the table of context, found the problem, etc. Yet I still got killed on the test because of tables which had related clarifications which were buried some place else in the Code. I don't think that specific Code questions should be included so in depth on the exam, I never use the NEC in my work and while I realize that some engineers certainly do, other power engineers never see them... and the two universities I've attended for grad and undergrad power engineering neither mentioned/taught on the NEC, just the NESC. But I guess this is why they don't ask me to write the exam.


----------



## latecommer (Oct 29, 2009)

This was my first time and I never thought the exam would be tough like this. I believe there was at least one question that can not be solved from the given information. Morning session definitely was much harder compare to aftornoon session.


----------



## jbachoua (Oct 29, 2009)

I work with the NEC on a daily basis...Thought the morning session was simple...Afternoon was much harder for me...I would post more info but I dont know what to say without getting in trouble...

The % issue sucks...


----------



## MSEE_PE (Oct 29, 2009)

jbachoua said:


> I work with the NEC on a daily basis...Thought the morning session was simple...Afternoon was much harder for me...I would post more info but I dont know what to say without getting in trouble...
> The % issue sucks...


It's a good idea not to mention any problem in particular or even something remotely related.....don't risk it..


----------



## TxAg02 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought the morning session was much more difficult than the afternoon. I'm not sure how I did; I wouldn't be suprised to be taking it again in April 2010, but I sure pray and hope that I'm not - that test was a beast.


----------



## MSEE_PE (Dec 17, 2009)

TxAg02 said:


> Wow, I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought the morning session was much more difficult than the afternoon. I'm not sure how I did; I wouldn't be suprised to be taking it again in April 2010, but I sure pray and hope that I'm not - that test was a beast.



Well, does anyone know someone in one of the States that got the results ? How did the Power People do ? Just say for instance " I know 4 people who took the exam, 3 of them passed"


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 17, 2009)

PE_TO_B said:


> TxAg02 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought the morning session was much more difficult than the afternoon. I'm not sure how I did; I wouldn't be suprised to be taking it again in April 2010, but I sure pray and hope that I'm not - that test was a beast.
> ...


Personally I know 3 people who took it, 1 passed.


----------



## MSEE_PE (Dec 17, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> PE_TO_B said:
> 
> 
> > TxAg02 said:
> ...



Hmmmm....Not a very encouraging percentage !


----------



## str1ve13 (Dec 17, 2009)

PE_TO_B said:


> z06dustin said:
> 
> 
> > PE_TO_B said:
> ...


I got my results back, Fail. Pretty much most of my work involves the NEC and I thought the morning session was easier than the afternoon, but all in all I have heard that this one was harder than the April exam. I do feel more confident now though after seeing the format of the test. Just sucks I have to sit through 8 hours again. -_- . If the grading is how the OP said it is I didn't miss passing by much based on the category percentages I received, which would also suck.


----------



## Kaldric (Dec 17, 2009)

I personally know one person who took the Power exam in October. He passed.

That was me. :multiplespotting:

I got my results yesterday, and I'm still smiling. That test was brutal, and I'm glad I don't have to take it again.


----------



## MSEE_PE (Dec 17, 2009)

Kaldric said:


> I personally know one person who took the Power exam in October. He passed.
> That was me. :multiplespotting:
> 
> I got my results yesterday, and I'm still smiling. That test was brutal, and I'm glad I don't have to take it again.



That's Great  Congrats Man...

We are still waiting over here in freezing MN....We are waiting for the snail mail


----------



## Kaldric (Dec 17, 2009)

PE_TO_B said:


> Kaldric said:
> 
> 
> > I personally know one person who took the Power exam in October. He passed.
> ...


Thanks. Hopefully it doesn't take too long for your results. Too bad about the snail mail. I got an email notification and had my results only minutes later.


----------



## MSEE_PE (Dec 24, 2009)

Kaldric said:


> PE_TO_B said:
> 
> 
> > Kaldric said:
> ...


I PASSED


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 27, 2009)

PE_TO_B said:


> Kaldric said:
> 
> 
> > PE_TO_B said:
> ...


good to hear man!


----------



## cdcengineer (Dec 28, 2009)

Who's ready to sell their study material? Email me [email protected]

I'm taking the power exam 4/2010.

Thanks and congrats to those who passed.

Did anyone use the Standard Handbook of Electrical Engineering (by McGraw-Hill)? And if so, did you feel it was more valuable than the Camara reference book?


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 28, 2009)

cdcengineer said:


> Who's ready to sell their study material? Email me [email protected]
> I'm taking the power exam 4/2010.
> 
> Thanks and congrats to those who passed.
> ...


I took the lighting portion only from the standard handbook. IMHO, I think the Camara and NCEES practice exam were the most helpful books. Here's a list of stuff I used to prepare for the exam, use it at your own peril. :screwloose: I took most of it from threads here on EB, started putting it together about 6 months before the exam. Most of them are just notes to myself about things to study or take.

Engineering Board

http://engineerboards.com/

p2p:

http://www.ppi2pass.com/forums/forums/list.page

looks like sample problems:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=4398

Books:

get an NEC handbook

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=7380

Power sample problems

http://www.ncees.org/exams/study_materials/

Electrical Engineering Reference Manual for the Power, Electrical and Electronics, and Computer PE Exams

by John A. Camara (Author), PE (Author)

IEEE Std 141-1993 (The Red Book - Power Distribution)

IEEE Std 242-2001 (The Buff Book - Protection and Coordination)

IEEE Std 399-1997 (The Brown Book - Power Systems Analysis)

Info:

I also recommend finding a good resource on Variable Speed Drives, rectifiers, and inverters. I had info from a seminar I attended once.

Exam:

registration:

http://www.els-examreg.org/state_info.php?state=Arizona

pre-approval:

http://www.els-examreg.org/pdfs/az_pe_preapproval.pdf

Fee:

PE	$240

Exam Day Policy:

http://www.els-examreg.org/registration.php#exam_day

Exam Day Rules:

http://www.ncees.org/candidate_info.pdf

PE Power Exam details:

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/El...cifications.pdf

Exam notes;

The references I took were generally helpful, except that I really didn't have a good reference for the delta/wye balanced/unbalanced load problems. There were a few threads on this site that went step by step through a couple of those problems...it was really helpful. I actually printed the threads out and took them in with me.

Day of:

1)	Admission Slip

2)	ID

3)	Seat cushion

4)	Tylenol

5)	Imodium

6)	HP35S, HP33S, extra batteries.

7)	Watch

8)	Gum, cough drops, hard candy.

9)	Power bars / snacks / bottled water / monster / soda in lunch box.

10)	Glasses, contacts, and fluid.

11)	Ear plugs

12)	Layers of clothing

13)	Tissue

Car:

1)	Ice chest:

a.	Pb+j

b.	Turkey sandwich

c.	Chips

d.	Soda

e.	2x cookies

f.	Beer (for after)

Misc tips

1) Check all books for loose papers and remove them all, especially borrowed books.

2) If you're not familiar wih the test area, google it for morning coffee and eating places for lunch. If in doubt, leave a lunch in the car on ice.

3) If your car is unreliable, have someone on call to drive you or have a taxi number on hand. This involves a very long story from a friend/coworker involving a tow truck the morning of....

4) DO NOT bring your own pencils. You'll be the first one out of the exam, guaranteed.

5) Declare any missed restricted items at check-in and leave them in the contraband bags at the registration desk.

glasses and contact case


----------



## cdcengineer (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info...


----------



## guld0017 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm happy to add that the 5th time is the charm. I passed the Electrical Computer exam. I have a plethora of material if anyone needs any tips or needs any help. Thanks to this website I was able to get the help to push me over the top.

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## TBSS (Dec 29, 2009)

guld0017 said:


> I'm happy to add that the 5th time is the charm. I passed the Electrical Computer exam. I have a plethora of material if anyone needs any tips or needs any help. Thanks to this website I was able to get the help to push me over the top.
> WOO HOO!!!


Congrats! I'm still waiting...waiting....waiting... hoping that the 3rd time is a charm for me.


----------



## latecommer (Dec 29, 2009)

PE_TO_B said:


> Kaldric said:
> 
> 
> > PE_TO_B said:
> ...


Congrats Man! I am still waiting and waiting...


----------



## drdebruh (Jan 1, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> Who's ready to sell their study material? Email me [email protected]
> I'm taking the power exam 4/2010.
> 
> Thanks and congrats to those who passed.
> ...


I did and it was helpful (It was my first time taking the exam and I passed). It was one of four books in (Power Systems Analysis, NEC2008, NESC 2007, the NCEES Sample Power Exam). In addition I had a 1" three ring binder notebook I made that was helpful. It included stuff on standing wave ratios, telegraphers equations, triplen harmonics, VFD's, etc. Everyting I had fit in one typical college style bookbag. Also had two calculatos, just in case one died. I have a lot of material in PDF if you are interested. --- Good Luck!


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm definitely interested.

[email protected]


----------



## Retred (Jan 1, 2010)

I did and it was helpful (It was my first time taking the exam and I passed). It was one of four books in (Power Systems Analysis, NEC2008, NESC 2007, the NCEES Sample Power Exam). In addition I had a 1" three ring binder notebook I made that was helpful. It included stuff on standing wave ratios, telegraphers equations, triplen harmonics, VFD's, etc. Everyting I had fit in one typical college style bookbag. Also had two calculatos, just in case one died. I have a lot of material in PDF if you are interested. --- Good Luck!


----------



## drdebruh (Jan 2, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> I'm definitely interested.
> [email protected]


One book I failed to list was my UGLY'S Book. If you do not have one, it will be good to get it. Practice using it with the NEC.


----------



## CLTEE49 (Jan 4, 2010)

drdebruh said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm definitely interested.
> ...


What is the UGLY'S Book?


----------



## KEG (Jan 4, 2010)

CLTEE49 said:


> drdebruh said:
> 
> 
> > cdcengineer said:
> ...


http://www.uglys.net/Electrical.aspx


----------



## CGlade (Jan 5, 2010)

KEG said:


> CLTEE49 said:
> 
> 
> > drdebruh said:
> ...



UGLYs very good reference for some of the basic NEC material. Good quick reference. But you'll still want the NEC code book for more in depth information.


----------



## taha (Jan 18, 2010)

latecommer said:


> PE_TO_B said:
> 
> 
> > Kaldric said:
> ...


Interested in PE material please email me [email protected]


----------



## doxshire (Jan 24, 2010)

drdebruh said:


> cdcengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Who's ready to sell their study material? Email me [email protected]
> ...


I would greatly appreciate your material in PDF format. [email protected]


----------

